# Rent Deduction for students studying abroad?



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

Just wondering if a factual resident of Ontario studying abroad can claim the rent paid in foreign country?

Saw an Article on Million Dollar Journey that seem to suggest it was deductible, but wondering if anyone can point me to some links to CRA policy


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

The Ontario Tax Credits have always been based on rent paid IN ONTARIO.

Furthermore, these credits are disappearing next year, as Ontario is paying the Ontario Energy and Property Tax Credit four times/year instead of as part of your tax return. These credits will be based on your residence in Ontario.

Although some foreign institutions are eligible for the tuition/education credit, I doubt that residence costs are part of the credit.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc192/README.html


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

Right, spent all my time determining if a student studying abroad is eligible to claim credits, forgot the more basic question of whether the credit applies (in this case, no).

Thanks!


----------

